# Gaming PC benötige Tipps Intel Core i5-4670K oder  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3



## Sh3ka4l (28. Oktober 2013)

*Gaming PC benötige Tipps Intel Core i5-4670K oder  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3*

Hallo, ich habe von einem Freund ein Systemvorschlag für einen neuen Computer bekommen, der hauptsächlich für Zocken gedacht ist
 Prozessor: Intel Core i5 4670K für ~190€  ]Geizhals Deutschland
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) http://geizhals.de/eu/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-bx80646e31230v3-a954057.html

Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon R9 280X für ~230€ PowerColor Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 280X 3GBD5-DHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G43 für ~85€ MSI Z87-G43 (7816-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill RipJawsX 8GB CL9 2133MHz für ~69€ http://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjawsx...-11-31-ddr3-2133-f3-2133c9d-8gxl-a980760.html
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W für ~54€ be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland                   Festplatte (HDD): Seagate Barracuda 1TB Sata 6Gb/s für ~50€ Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Optisches Laufwerk (DVD): LG Electronics GH24NS95 SATA für ~15€ Geizhals Deutschland

ssd
SanDisk SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDP-128G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Preisklasse ca. 800 euro
Vorallem die beiden CPU Intel Core i5-4670K oder  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 sind vom Preis her sehr ähnlich hoffe ihr könnt mir da den unterschied erklären
Hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen
Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Der Xeon ist an sich für Server gedacht, dem fehlt zB die interne Grafik, aber dafür hat der schon Hyperthreading, also pro Kern 2 "virtuelle" Kerne, der ist quasi ein 8Kerner - wobei das bisher aber noch nichts bringt. In Games sind beide CPUs sehr ähnlich Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase 

den 4670k kannst Du auch übertakten, den Xeon nicht.

Das RAM passt nicht wirklich - ist zwar recht günstig, aber das ist für 1,65 Volt gedacht - Intel sollten aber 1,5V verwenden.

Die SSD wäre okay, aber die hier ist an sich sogar etwas besser und nochmal günstiger Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT120M500SSD1)


Ansonsten sehr gute Zusammenstellung, wobei man beim Board vlt nicht ganz so gut übertakten kann wie mit einem Modell für 130-150€, aber dafür kostet das ja dann auch weniger   und FALLS Du übertakten willst, müsstest Du den i5-4670k nehmen, dazu am besten auch ein CPU-Kühler für 30-40€ wie Zb den Alpenföhn Brocken oder Thermalright Macho HR-02. Ohne Übertakten könntest du auch andere Mainboards um die 80€ nehmen, da gibt es genug Auswahl. Und dann halt den Xeon oder nen Core i5-4570.


----------



## Sh3ka4l (28. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
ich muss dann wohl einen neuen Ram mit 1,5V suchen sollte ja kein Problem sein
wegen Xeon ich hab gehört dass wenn die neue CPU in 1-2 Jahren mit 8 echten Kernen rauskommt werden Spiele dann dafür optimiert und dann hab ich ein Vorteil mit dem Xeon Prozessor im Gegensatz zu i5 ist das richtig ?
Meinen bisherigen PC hab ich auch noch nie übertaktet, deswegen glaub ich nicht das ich das mal machen werden auch wenn es eigentlich nicht sonderlich kompliziert ist.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Sh3ka4l schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
> ich muss dann wohl einen neuen Ram mit 1,5V suchen sollte ja kein Problem sein


 DDR3-1600 reicht dann auch, das passt optimal zu den Intel-CPUs. Mehr Takt merkt man nicht.



> wegen Xeon ich hab gehört dass wenn die neue CPU in 1-2 Jahren mit 8 echten Kernen rauskommt werden Spiele dann dafür optimiert und dann hab ich ein Vorteil mit dem Xeon Prozessor im Gegensatz zu i5 ist das richtig ?


 ja, das KANN sein, kann aber auch sein, dass das nie wirklich ein Thema wird, jedenfalls nicht bevor man dann so oder so ne neue CPU bräuchte  

ohne Übertakten reicht halt dann der i5-4570, der ist dann nochmal günstiger und genauso schnell wie ein nicht-übertakteter i5-4670k.


----------



## doomkeeper (12. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Xeon ist an sich für Server gedacht, dem fehlt zB die interne Grafik, aber dafür hat der schon Hyperthreading, also pro Kern 2 "virtuelle" Kerne, der ist quasi ein 8Kerner - wobei das bisher aber noch nichts bringt. In Games sind beide CPUs sehr ähnlich Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase


 
Ob Server CPU oder nicht ist eigentlich egal weil das im Kern ein i7 ist nur etwas runtergetaktet und ohne interne Grafikeinheit 

Wer auf eine Nummer sicher gehen möchte der kann ruhig die 50 - 60 € in die HT Technologie investieren 
Der eigentliche i7 ist aber wirklich sein Geld kaum wert (aus Spielersicht) weil nur die interne Grafikeinheit + etwas höherer Takt diese CPU so viel teurer macht.

Also ich habe den Xeon 1230v3 momentan sogar zu 100% fest eingeplant weil ich das Risiko eingehe und auf HT setze
um keine neue CPU die nächsten 4 - 5 Jahre kaufen zu müssen.
Ich vergleiche die HT Technologie mit der alten Dual vs Quad Core Geschichte und setze (wie damals auch) auf den vermeindlich
zukunftssichere*ren* Chip.

Mal schauen ob sich der 50 € Aufpreis nächstes Jahr auszahlen wird


----------



## EngelEngelchen (13. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ob Server CPU oder nicht ist eigentlich egal weil das im Kern ein i7 ist nur etwas runtergetaktet und ohne interne Grafikeinheit
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Werde mir ebenfalls den Intel Xeon 1230V3 einbauen. Ich habe nicht vor zu übertakten, also ist es kein Problem. Und mal ernsthaft: Welcher Gamer spielt schon mit dem Grafikchip des Prozessors!? Richtig, keiner. Deshalb ist es vollkommen egal dass der hier fehlt, schließlich baue ich noch eine Nvidia Grafikkarte ein.

Habe irgendwo gelesen dass Intel erstmal nicht plant, Hexa- oder Octacore Prozessoren für den Privatnutzer zu bauen. 

Ein Intel i7 zum zocken lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. Da sollen wohl die Intel i5 Preis-Leistungstechnisch stärker sein. Am häufigsten genannt werden da i5 4570, i5 3570 und i5 3470...


----------



## LordCrash (13. November 2013)

EngelEngelchen schrieb:


> Werde mir ebenfalls den Intel Xeon 1230V3 einbauen. Ich habe nicht vor zu übertakten, also ist es kein Problem. Und mal ernsthaft: Welcher Gamer spielt schon mit dem Grafikchip des Prozessors!? Richtig, keiner. Deshalb ist es vollkommen egal dass der hier fehlt, schließlich baue ich noch eine Nvidia Grafikkarte ein.
> 
> Habe irgendwo gelesen dass Intel erstmal nicht plant, Hexa- oder Octacore Prozessoren für den Privatnutzer zu bauen.
> 
> Ein Intel i7 zum zocken lohnt sich überhaupt nicht. Da sollen wohl die Intel i5 Preis-Leistungstechnisch stärker sein. Am häufigsten genannt werden da i5 4570, i5 3570 und i5 3470...


Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist der i5 5670K unschlagbar. Ein i7 bringt dir im Moment genauso wenig wie ein Xeon. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation. 

Und im Gegensatz zum Xeon kannst du den i5 auf 4,3Ghz übertakten, falls du an die Leistungsgrenzen kommst.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Preis-Leistungstechnisch ist der i5 5670K unschlagbar.



*5*670K?  
Falsch. 4570 ist P/L Sieger.
Xeon 1230v3 ist nur unwesentlich teurer als ein i5 4670k und hat dafür die (möglicherweise) zukunftsicherere
HT Technologie im Gepäck.



> Ein i7 bringt dir im Moment genauso wenig wie ein Xeon. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation.


Xeon ist quasi i7 nur ohne interne Grafikeinheit, 100 mhz weniger sowie 2mb höheren L3 Cache und satte 80 € billiger.
Das ist Preis-Leistungstechnisch gesehen der Geheimtipp für alle die ein Risiko eingehen und in eine "Zukunft" 
investieren wollen.



> Und im Gegensatz zum Xeon kannst du den i5 auf 4,3Ghz übertakten, falls du an die Leistungsgrenzen kommst.


 
Teureres Mainboard, deutlich höherer Stromverbrauch, teurere Kühlung und womöglich instabilieres System ist das Ergebnis
einer *ordentlichen* Übertaktung wenn man Leistungssprünge sehen möchte. 
Falls Multicores wirklich* so* viel besser unterstützt werden dann wird ein unwesentlich schwächerer Xeon + HT besser wegkommen
als ein hochgezüchteter i5 ohne HT *UND* man spart sogar Geld dabei.

Ich glaube sogar dass keine 90% aller User auch nur ans übertakten denken und lieber auf eine Nummer sicher gehen


----------



## LordCrash (14. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> *5*670K?
> Falsch. 4570 ist P/L Sieger.


Schreibfehler.... 



> Xeon 1230v3 ist nur unwesentlich teurer als ein i5 4670k und hat dafür die (möglicherweise) zukunftsicherere
> HT Technologie im Gepäck.


Ja, aber den i5 4670K kann ich auf 4.3Ghz übertakten und damit steckt er den Xeon locker in die Tasche, den ich nur sehr umständlich auf maximal 3.9 Ghz (also den Takt des Turbomodus) übertakten kann. Hängt natürlich ab, wofür ich die CPU will. Nur für Spiele macht aktuell der i5 mehr Sinn. Daran wird sich auch höchstwahrscheinlich in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren nichts ändern. Und für länger würde ich eine derartige CPU in dem Preissegment auch nicht planen....

Wenn man natürlich Sachen wie Bildbearbeitung usw macht, ist der Xeon dank HT die bessere Wahl.



> Xeon ist quasi i7 nur ohne interne Grafikeinheit, 100 mhz weniger sowie 2mb höheren L3 Cache und satte 80 € billiger.
> Das ist Preis-Leistungstechnisch gesehen der Geheimtipp für alle die ein Risiko eingehen und in eine "Zukunft"
> investieren wollen.


Wie gesagt, der Xeon lässt sich nicht übertakten. Das ist seine größte Schwäche. Mit den K Modellen von i5 und i7 habe ich mehr Leistung fürs Geld. Wer natürlich nicht übertakten will (aus Prinzip?), der kann zum Xeon greifen. Allerdings ist das Perlen vor die Säue geworfen, denn warum sollte ich nicht übertakten, wenn ich dadurch für 0€ mehr Leistung habe? 



> Teureres Mainboard, deutlich höherer Stromverbrauch, teurere Kühlung und womöglich instabilieres System ist das Ergebnis
> einer *ordentlichen* Übertaktung wenn man Leistungssprünge sehen möchte.
> Falls Multicores wirklich* so* viel besser unterstützt werden dann wird ein unwesentlich schwächerer Xeon + HT besser wegkommen
> als ein hochgezüchteter i5 ohne HT *UND* man spart sogar Geld dabei.


Eine gute Kühlung ist so oder so sinnvoll, Boxedkühler kann man vergessen (schon wegen der Lautstärke). Der Stromverbrauch bei der CPU hält sich in Grenzen, aber wenn man natürlich jeden Penny doppelt umdrehen muss, dann mag das von Belang sein. Das Mainboard ist nur unwesentlich teurer, da bekommt man schon gute ab 130€. Wenn man natürlich das allerbilligste Board will, dann kann man auch 80€ dafür ausgeben. Nur muss man dann auch auf andere Features verzichten, nicht nur auf die Übertaktungsmöglichkeit.

Und das mit den Multicores in Spielen ist reine Spekulation, Glücksspiel. Ein höherer Clock wird das meiner Einschätzung nach ausgleichen können. Geld spart man dabei keins, weil der i5 4670K und der Xeon E3-1230 v3 fast gleich viel kosten.



> Ich glaube sogar dass keine 90% aller User auch nur ans übertakten denken und lieber auf eine Nummer sicher gehen


90% welcher User? Wir reden hier von einem dedizierten, selbst zusammengebauten Spiele-PC. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass mindestens 50% DIESER User auch ans Übertakten denken, vor allem in der Preisklasse.... 


Edit: Abschließend denke ich aber, dass man keinen großen Fehler macht, egal welche CPU man kauft. Beide sind eine gute Investition. Welche davon im Endeffekt 5% oder 10% mehr Leistung haben wird, ist spekulativ. Man wird aber mit beiden die nächsten 2-3 Jahre gut auskommen, wenn sich nicht gerade irgendwelche Leistungssprünge dazwischenkommen...


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ja, aber den i5 4670K kann ich auf 4.3Ghz übertakten und damit steckt er den Xeon locker in die Tasche, den ich nur sehr umständlich auf maximal 3.9 Ghz (also den Takt des Turbomodus) übertakten kann. Hängt natürlich ab, wofür ich die CPU will. Nur für Spiele macht aktuell der i5 mehr Sinn. Daran wird sich auch höchstwahrscheinlich in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren nichts ändern. Und für länger würde ich eine derartige CPU in dem Preissegment auch nicht planen....



CPU Übertaktung bringt ganz wenig Mehrleistung und du übertreibst hier total 
Es gibt bereits Benchmarks wo Crysis 3 mit dem Patch 1.3 dank SMT bis zu 20 fps mehr schafft und das ist Fakt.

Wie gesagt ein Xeon bewegt sich in einer i5 4670k Preisklasse aber mit den Features eines i7.
Das ist der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp für 210 € schlechthin + zukunftsichereres HT Feature.



> Wie gesagt, der Xeon lässt sich nicht übertakten.


Warum schreibst du oben dann dass du ihn auf maximal 3.9 ghz übertaktan kannst wenn der Xeon sich nicht wirklich übertakten lässt? 



> Das ist seine größte Schwäche.


Das macht er mit der HT Technologie wieder wett und heutzutage bringen dir paar hundert Mhz viel zu wenig Leistung
für das was man dafür in Kauf nehmen muss.



> Mit den K Modellen von i5 und i7 habe ich mehr Leistung fürs Geld. Wer natürlich nicht übertakten will (aus Prinzip?), der kann zum Xeon greifen. Allerdings ist das Perlen vor die Säue geworfen, denn warum sollte ich nicht übertakten, wenn ich dadurch für 0€ mehr Leistung habe?


Für 0 € ist das nicht. Ich habe dir die Gefahren einer Übertaktung aufgezählt aber du willst es anscheinend nicht verstehen.
Nur um paar mhz mehr zu kriegen setzt man die Stabilität des Systems aufs Spiel, nimmt deutlich höheren Stromverbrauch in Kauf 
und muss *deutlich* mehr € dafür hinblättern.

Ich will hier auch nicht mit dir diskutieren weil das nun mal so ist - ob du willst oder nicht 



> Eine gute Kühlung ist so oder so sinnvoll, Boxedkühler kann man vergessen (schon wegen der Lautstärke). Der Stromverbrauch bei der CPU hält sich in Grenzen, aber wenn man natürlich jeden Penny doppelt umdrehen muss, dann mag das von Belang sein.


Oh nein Crash der Stromverbrauch steigt enorm an sobald man die 4.2 ghz marke erreicht aber spürbaren Leistungsboost wirst du
trotzdem nicht sehen... Bis du diesen "Boost" wirklich ingame merkst musst du erstmal viel Glück mit der CPU haben
weil nicht jede CPU sich stark übertakten lässt - auch K Chips sind nicht alle gleich und oft ist bei knapp über 4 ghz Feierabend 



> Das Mainboard ist nur unwesentlich teurer, da bekommt man schon gute ab 130€. Wenn man natürlich das allerbilligste Board will, dann kann man auch 80€ dafür ausgeben. Nur muss man dann auch auf andere Features verzichten, nicht nur auf die Übertaktungsmöglichkeit.


Was heißt das billigste? Es geht darum was man braucht und was sinnvoll ist.
Willste sli, oc und anderen schnickschnack dann muss man ordentlich draufzahlen.

Mainboards (ohne solche Extras) kosten in der Regel 80 - max. 90 € und bieten genau die gleiche Leistung.
Oder von welchen Features redest du hier?



> Und das mit den Multicores in Spielen ist reine Spekulation, Glücksspiel. Ein höherer Clock wird das meiner Einschätzung nach ausgleichen können. Geld spart man dabei keins, weil der i5 4670K und der Xeon E3-1230 v3 fast gleich viel kosten.


Wenn du dich in der Hardwarewelt informiert hättest dann wüsstest du wie wenig OC in Wirklichkeit bringt.
Wenn man wirklich gute Ergebnisse sehen möchte müssen mehrere Hundert € dafür ausgegeben werden - weil
nur mit einer Übertaktung auf 4.1 oder 4.2 Ghz bringt dir keine 10 % Mehrleistung dafür aber locker 20 % mehr Stromverbrauch.
Der Xeon tigert aber im Leerlauf sogar mit knappen 42~ w so dahin 



> 90% welcher User? Wir reden hier von einem dedizierten, selbst zusammengebauten Spiele-PC. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass mindestens 50% DIESER User auch ans Übertakten denken, vor allem in der Preisklasse....


Ich würde sogar sagen dass locker 90% aller PC Gamer nix mit Overclocking am Hut haben 
Und mit OC meine ich ernsthaften OC und keine möchtegern Bios-Umschalte-Funktionen wo vermeindlich viel mehr Power
entfesselt wird (die nur in Benches ersichtlich werden) 



> Edit: Abschließend denke ich aber, dass man keinen großen Fehler macht, egal welche CPU man kauft. Beide sind eine gute Investition. Welche davon im Endeffekt 5% oder 10% mehr Leistung haben wird, ist spekulativ. Man wird aber mit beiden die nächsten 2-3 Jahre gut auskommen, wenn sich nicht gerade irgendwelche Leistungssprünge dazwischenkommen...


Das auf jedenfall aber ich würde hier wirklich lieber den Xeon empfehlen da er sich kaum über einem i5 4670k befindet, sparsamer ist, Leistung und Features eines i7 besitzt und somit "sinnvoller" von zukünftigen Multi-Core Optimierungen profitieren *wird.* (Crysis 3 1.3 Patch)

Du hast doch damals den i7 bei den Watch Dogs Anforderungen verteidigt oder nicht?
Hier haste nen i7 für das Geld vom besten i5  ( 20 € Aufpreis für HT )


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2013)

Ich kann es schwer abschätzen. Es KANN sein, dass man mit dem OC-Potential des 4670k später mehr Anfangen kann als mit dem HT des Xeons, es kann aber auch andersrum sein. Wichtig ist ja auch, WELCHE Games man WIE OFT spielt. 

Wenn zB Crysis 3 nur eines von vlt später nem Drittel der Games ist, die man selber häufiger spielt und die wirklich vom HT profitieren mit +20-25% Leistung, dann lohnt sich der Xeon weniger als ein 4670k, wenn der durch OC bei ALLEN Games 10% mehr Leistung rausholt... wenn wiederum zB bei Battlefield 5 das HT +40% bringt und man ein Jahr lang 80% seiner Gaming-Zeit mit BF 5 verbringt, dann wäre man heilfroh über den Xeon  


So oder so werden beide CPUs eine ganze Weile lang noch eine gute Grundlage für jede Top-Grafikkarte sein.


----------



## LordCrash (14. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> CPU Übertaktung bringt ganz wenig Mehrleistung und du übertreibst hier total


Mehr Prozessorleistung bringt allegemein im Augenblick so gut wie nichts, daher ist diese Aussage Mumpitz. In Spielen wie BF4 bringt der beste i7 kaum 5% mehr Leistung als ein 2 Jahre alter i5.....



> Es gibt bereits Benchmarks wo Crysis 3 mit dem Patch 1.3 dank SMT bis zu 20 fps mehr schafft und das ist Fakt.


Quelle? Ich hab auch Benchmarks zu Crysis 3 gesehen und da hat die CPU praktisch 0 Einfluss auf die Spieleleistung, wenn die GPU nicht begrenzt. Bei akteullen Actionspielen ist die GPU das begrenzende Element und nicht die CPU. Das mag vielleicht dann eine Rolle spielen, wenn du mit einer R9 290X oder 780 TI zockst. Dann kannst du mit einem sehr schnellen Prozessor vielleicht noch ein paar FPS mehr rausholen. Aber mit einer Mittelklassegrafikkarte ist die CPU in Spielen wie Crysis 3, Metro LL und BF4 usw eher unerheblich und die Unterschiede bewegen sich ab einer gewissen Stärke im einstelligen Prozentbereich BEI einer verbauten Titan....



> Wie gesagt ein Xeon bewegt sich in einer i5 4670k Preisklasse aber mit den Features eines i7.
> Das ist der Preis-Leistungs-Geheimtipp für 210 € schlechthin + zukunftsichereres HT Feature.


Das sagst du.



> Warum schreibst du oben dann dass du ihn auf maximal 3.9 ghz übertaktan kannst wenn der Xeon sich nicht wirklich übertakten lässt?


Das ist der Takt des Turbomodus. Auf den kann man jeden Intel-Prozessor "übertakten". Dabei sagt man dem CPU praktisch nur, dass er dauerhaft den Turbo aktiviert lassen soll. "Richtige" Übertaktung geht darüber hinaus....



> Das macht er mit der HT Technologie wieder wett und heutzutage bringen dir paar hundert Mhz viel zu wenig Leistung
> für das was man dafür in Kauf nehmen muss.


Spekulation. Ob ein höherer Takt oder HT in zukünftigen Spielen mehr bringt, ist nicht gesagt. Wird wahrscheinlich auch von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich sein, aber selbst das ist Spekulation.



> Für 0 € ist das nicht. Ich habe dir die Gefahren einer Übertaktung aufgezählt aber du willst es anscheinend nicht verstehen.
> Nur um paar mhz mehr zu kriegen setzt man die Stabilität des Systems aufs Spiel, nimmt deutlich höheren Stromverbrauch in Kauf
> und muss *deutlich* mehr € dafür hinblättern.


Ein höherer Preis für Strom ist keine Gefahr. Wenn man bei der Übertaktung vorsichtig vorgeht und die Belastbarkeit testet und das System ausreichend kühlt, besteht auch keine physikalische Gefahr und die Stablilität ist auch gegeben. Da gibt es nichts nicht zu verstehen. Ich spiele seit Jahren mit einem übertakteten Intelprozessor (von 2.6Ghz auf 3.6Ghz übertaktet) und der läuft wie eine eins. Und mein Rechner läuft meist mehrere Stunden am Tag durch mit hoher Spielebelastung....



> Ich will hier auch nicht mit dir diskutieren weil das nun mal so ist - ob du willst oder nicht


Wenn du nicht diskutieren willst, dann schreib nichts.



> Oh nein Crash der Stromverbrauch steigt enorm an sobald man die 4.2 ghz marke erreicht aber spürbaren Leistungsboost wirst du
> trotzdem nicht sehen... Bis du diesen "Boost" wirklich ingame merkst musst du erstmal viel Glück mit der CPU haben
> weil nicht jede CPU sich stark übertakten lässt - auch K Chips sind nicht alle gleich und oft ist bei knapp über 4 ghz Feierabend


Bei den K Chips gehen in aller Regel mindestens 4.3 Ghz. Alles darüber ist eher Glücksspiel. Wenn man allerdings bei guter Kühlung den VCore anhebt, geht auch da noch mehr.

Wo ich dir allerdings recht gebe, ist der Umstand, dass eine Übertaktung aktuell unnötig ist. Der i5 4670K ist schnell genug für alle Spiele auf dem Markt. Wahrscheinlich wird er das auch in drei Jahren noch sein auf Standardtakt. Aber wenn nicht, dann habe ich noch Spielraum zum Übertakten. Der Xeon wird wahrscheinlich auch für alle Spiele der nächsten zwei bis drei Jahre schnell genug sein, aber der hat halt keine Reserven. Vielleicht bringt HT was, vielleicht auch nicht. Wenn es genau in dem Spiel, dass ich gerne zocken will, nichts bringt, dann hab ich halt falsch spekuliert....



> Was heißt das billigste? Es geht darum was man braucht und was sinnvoll ist.
> Willste sli, oc und anderen schnickschnack dann muss man ordentlich draufzahlen.
> 
> Mainboards (ohne solche Extras) kosten in der Regel 80 - max. 90 € und bieten genau die gleiche Leistung.
> Oder von welchen Features redest du hier?


Anzahl Anschlüsse (USB, SATA, ...), Anzahl Steckplätze, PCI-E Lanes, Übertaktungspotenzial, Statusanzeigen, Belüftungstools, Sound, LAN, usw.

Ich würde niemals weniger als 100€ in ein gutes Mainboard investieren, sorry. Ich spare mir doch keine 20€ am falschen Ende ab....



> Wenn du dich in der Hardwarewelt informiert hättest dann wüsstest du wie wenig OC in Wirklichkeit bringt.
> Wenn man wirklich gute Ergebnisse sehen möchte müssen mehrere Hundert € dafür ausgegeben werden - weil
> nur mit einer Übertaktung auf 4.1 oder 4.2 Ghz bringt dir keine 10 % Mehrleistung dafür aber locker 20 % mehr Stromverbrauch.
> Der Xeon tigert aber im Leerlauf sogar mit knappen 42~ w so dahin


LOL, dazu habe ich oben schon genug geschrieben..... Übertaktung ist eine Zukunftsoption und sie bringt sehr wohl was, wenn die CPU richtig gefordert wird (in Spielen wie Anno 2070 z.B.). In allen Spielen, in denen die GPU mehr gefordert wird, als die GPU bringt auch ein i7 nicht so wahnsinnig viel mehr als mein alter i5 750, der immerhin schon drei Generationen älter ist.... 



> Ich würde sogar sagen dass locker 90% aller PC Gamer nix mit Overclocking am Hut haben
> Und mit OC meine ich ernsthaften OC und keine möchtegern Bios-Umschalte-Funktionen wo vermeindlich viel mehr Power
> entfesselt wird (die nur in Benches ersichtlich werden)


Dann sind wir halt unterschiedlicher Meinung. Denn Beweise für das ein oder andere hat keiner von uns.



> Das auf jedenfall aber ich würde hier wirklich lieber den Xeon empfehlen da er sich kaum über einem i5 4670k befindet, sparsamer ist, Leistung und Features eines i7 besitzt und somit "sinnvoller" von zukünftigen Multi-Core Optimierungen profitieren *wird.* (Crysis 3 1.3 Patch)


Aha, ein Spiel ist also Beweis für einen Zukunftstrend? Gib doch Spekulation nicht immer als Fakten aus....

Abgesehen davon hat der Xeon 1230v3 nicht die Leistung eines i7, sondern eines i5 (also reale Leistung aktuell).



> Du hast doch damals den i7 bei den Watch Dogs Anforderungen verteidigt oder nicht?
> Hier haste nen i7 für das Geld vom besten i5  ( 20 € Aufpreis für HT )


Ich habe gar nichts verteidigt. Wir haben damals nur spekuliert, wie es zu diesen Anforderungen kommen könnte, das ist alles. 



Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: es ist alles gesagt. Beide Prozessor sind gut, kauf was dir eher zusagt. Fertig.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Mehr Prozessorleistung bringt allegemein im Augenblick so gut wie nichts, daher ist diese Aussage Mumpitz. In Spielen wie BF4 bringt der beste i7 kaum 5% mehr Leistung als ein 2 Jahre alter i5.....



Deswegen erwähne ich den zukünftigen Support von SMT so stark hervor 



> Quelle?


 ...
Crysis 3 im erneuten CPU-Test: Intel holt auf, AMD weiterhin stark



> Das ist der Takt des Turbomodus. Auf den kann man jeden Intel-Prozessor "übertakten". Dabei sagt man dem CPU praktisch nur, dass er dauerhaft den Turbo aktiviert lassen soll. "Richtige" Übertaktung geht darüber hinaus....


Ändert nix daran dass solche Sachen keine Mehrleistung erzeugen.




> Spekulation. Ob ein höherer Takt oder HT in zukünftigen Spielen mehr bringt, ist nicht gesagt. Wird wahrscheinlich auch von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich sein, aber selbst das ist Spekulation.


Deine "Das sagst du" " Spekulation" Sätze sind einfach der Hammer 

Natürlich spekulieren wir aber wir müssen immer noch das P/L V im Auge behalten und da sind 20 ~ € für das HT
wesentlich klüger angelegt als die Gefahr ein instabiles Systems zu besitzen.

Ich gehe einfach davon aus dass durch Next-Gen Konsolen Multi-Core Rendering besser unterstützt wird
und somit HT / SMT seine Leistung besser entfalten kann (bei ganz geringem Aufpreis) als ein hochgezüchtetes OC
System mit vielen Nachteilen und deutlich mehr Geld dahinter.



> Ein höherer Preis für Strom ist keine Gefahr. Wenn man bei der Übertaktung vorsichtig vorgeht und die Belastbarkeit testet und das System ausreichend kühlt, besteht auch keine physikalische Gefahr und die Stablilität ist auch gegeben. Da gibt es nichts nicht zu verstehen. Ich spiele seit Jahren mit einem übertakteten Intelprozessor (von 2.6Ghz auf 3.6Ghz übertaktet) und der läuft wie eine eins. Und mein Rechner läuft meist mehrere Stunden am Tag durch mit hoher Spielebelastung....


Es geht nachwievor um P/L Crash und man sollte von sich nicht auf andere ziehen.
Ein nett gemeinter OC Versuch mag vielleicht paar Prozentchen rauskitzeln aber 
wenn der @Stock Version die Luft ausgeht dann versagt die OC Variante genau so.



> Wo ich dir allerdings recht gebe, ist der Umstand, dass eine Übertaktung aktuell unnötig ist. Der i5 4670K ist schnell genug für alle Spiele auf dem Markt. Wahrscheinlich wird er das auch in drei Jahren noch sein auf Standardtakt. Aber wenn nicht, dann habe ich noch Spielraum zum Übertakten. Der Xeon wird wahrscheinlich auch für alle Spiele der nächsten zwei bis drei Jahre schnell genug sein, aber der hat halt keine Reserven. Vielleicht bringt HT was, vielleicht auch nicht. Wenn es genau in dem Spiel, dass ich gerne zocken will, nichts bringt, dann hab ich halt falsch spekuliert....


Bitte was? Der Xeon 1230v3 ist praktisch ein i7 4770 nur ohne interne Grafikeinheit.. Warum willst du das nicht verstehen? 




> Anzahl Anschlüsse (USB, SATA, ...), Anzahl Steckplätze, PCI-E Lanes, Übertaktungspotenzial, Statusanzeigen, Belüftungstools, Sound, LAN, usw.


 Wichtigsten Features sind vorhanden in der Preis-Region 80 - 90 €.
OC und anderes Zeug ist und war *nie* notwendig damit ein System läuft.
Man spart lediglich an Extras die für einen normalen Gebrauch nicht nötig sind weil sich die Spieleleistung dadurch nicht verbessert.



> Ich würde niemals weniger als 100€ in ein gutes Mainboard investieren, sorry. Ich spare mir doch keine 20€ am falschen Ende ab....


Bei Mainboards über 100 € zahlt man lediglich für die ganzen Extras drauf und nix anderes.



> Aha, ein Spiel ist also Beweis für einen Zukunftstrend? Gib doch Spekulation nicht immer als Fakten aus....


Ich habe dir lediglich ein Beispiel gebracht wo HT locker mal ~20 fps mehr aus den Ärmel schüttelt.
Was du mit dieser Info anstellst ist deine Sache.



> Abgesehen davon hat der Xeon 1230v3 nicht die Leistung eines i7, sondern eines i5 (also reale Leistung aktuell).


Nein weil HT und größerer L3 Cache.



> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: es ist alles gesagt. Beide Prozessor sind gut, kauf was dir eher zusagt. Fertig.


 Ich versuche lediglich den HT Aspekt ins Auge zu fassen während du dein Overclocking in Schutz nimmst 
Ich habe nie gesagt dass OC nix bringt (weil das bei ernstem OC wirklich einiges ausmachen kann)
aber naja jedem das seine.

Meine Idee kostet halt *20 € *mehr und hat lediglich den Nachteil von irgendwelchen paar hundert Mhz (die in nächster Zeit keine sichtbare Rolle spielen wird)
während OC ein *deutlich teurer *und *fummliger* Spaß ist.

Das ist unsere aktuelle Gegenüberstellung.

Edit.
Und wenn man wirklich ordentlich OCen will dann muss auch eine Grafikkarte vom Kaliber GTX Titan / 780 etc.
im System schlummern weil dir sonst die getunte Cpu nix bringt wenn sich die Grafikkarte lediglich im Mid-Range bewegt.


----------



## Herbboy (14. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich habe dir lediglich ein Beispiel gebracht wo HT locker mal ~20 fps mehr aus den Ärmel schüttelt.
> Was du mit dieser Info anstellst ist deine Sache.
> 
> ...
> ...


 Das is aber jetzt ein kleines Eigentor, denn: die Benches in Deinem Link sind gerade was das Thema Grafikkarte angeht eher praxisfern. Die sind für 1280x768 und ohne AA/AF, d.h. in nem Modus, in dem die Grafikkarte kaum eine Rolle spielt. Die +20FPS könnten, nein: WERDEN in 1920x1080 mit einer typischen Gamerkarte, wie sie jemand nun Mal sicher besitzt, der zwischen zwei 200€-CPUs schwankt und nicht einfach das Geld für nen Core i7-k raushaut, deutlich kleiner ausfallen  

Und das soll kein Argument GEGEN den Xeon sein, aber wenn ein Spiel bei 1280x768 ohne AA/AF vom HT stark profitiert, kann das bei FullHD und mit AA/AF schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## LordCrash (14. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Crysis 3 im erneuten CPU-Test: Intel holt auf, AMD weiterhin stark


Ähm, du hast dir das aber schon durchgelesen? Da steht nämlich drin, dass nur Gras/Vegetation so gut parallelisiert wurde, dass es auf HT/SMT besser läuft. Das trifft eben gerade auf die Testszene zu. Allerings wurden da nur ältere Modelle und keine Haswell getestet. Darauf gebe ich nicht viel. Zumal die Titan nicht gerade ein Standardmodell ist...



> Ändert nix daran dass solche Sachen keine Mehrleistung erzeugen.


Quatsch, natürlich tun sie das, in etwa dem gleichen Rahmen in dem dein gelobtes HT Mehrleistung bietet, WENN es denn richtig unterstützt wird... 



> Deine "Das sagst du" " Spekulation" Sätze sind einfach der Hammer


Natürlich sind sie das, weil sie eben wahr sind....



> Ich gehe einfach davon aus dass durch Next-Gen Konsolen Multi-Core Rendering besser unterstützt wird
> und somit HT / SMT seine Leistung besser entfalten kann (bei ganz geringem Aufpreis) als ein hochgezüchtetes OC
> System mit vielen Nachteilen und deutlich mehr Geld dahinter.


Ein OC-System hat keine Nachteile außer einen höheren Stromverbrauch, wenn man es richtig macht.

Ob HT was bringt und wie viel es pro Spiel bring, wird nur die Zeit zeigen. Wovon du persönlich ausgehst, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte (ja genau, Spelulation)... 



> Es geht nachwievor um P/L Crash und man sollte von sich nicht auf andere ziehen.
> Ein nett gemeinter OC Versuch mag vielleicht paar Prozentchen rauskitzeln aber
> wenn der @Stock Version die Luft ausgeht dann versagt die OC Variante genau so.


So ein Unsinn....

Wenn deinem Xeon die Luft ausgeht, nutzt HT auch nichts. Was soll also die Aussage???



> Bitte was? Der Xeon 1230v3 ist praktisch ein i7 4770 nur ohne interne Grafikeinheit.. Warum willst du das nicht verstehen?


Warum ist er dann langsamer als ein i7 4770? Warum willst du das nicht verstehen?

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/prozessoren/2013/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v3-im-test/



> Wichtigsten Features sind vorhanden in der Preis-Region 80 - 90 €.
> OC und anderes Zeug ist und war *nie* notwendig damit ein System läuft.
> Man spart lediglich an Extras die für einen normalen Gebrauch nicht nötig sind weil sich die Spieleleistung dadurch nicht verbessert.
> 
> Bei Mainboards über 100 € zahlt man lediglich für die ganzen Extras drauf und nix anderes.


Na und? Ich bezahle gerne ein paar Euro mehr für mehr Features und Anschlüsse. Zumal 130€ auch noch sehr günstig sind, da gibts noch viel teurere Mainboards.....




> Ich habe dir lediglich ein Beispiel gebracht wo HT locker mal ~20 fps mehr aus den Ärmel schüttelt.
> Was du mit dieser Info anstellst ist deine Sache.


Sorry, aber dsa wurde auch mit einer Titan gemessen. Bei einer Mittelklassegrafikkarte spielt die CPU auf diesem Niveau nur eine untergeordnete Rolle in 90% aller Spiele....



> Nein weil HT und größerer L3 Cache.


Muss erst mal genutzt werden. Einen höcheren Takt kann ein Spiel IMMER nutzen, wenn es mehr CPU Leistung braucht. HT kann es nur nutzen, wenn es extra dafür programmiert/optimiert wurde. Der größere Cache ist sicherlich ein Vorteil, allerdings hat sich das in Spielen bisher so gut wie fast nie bemerkbar gemacht. Bei Anwendungen hingegen hat der Xeon dank HT und größerem Cache hingegen klar die Nase vorn... 



> Ich versuche lediglich den HT Aspekt ins Auge zu fassen während du dein Overclocking in Schutz nimmst
> Ich habe nie gesagt dass OC nix bringt (weil das bei ernstem OC wirklich einiges ausmachen kann)
> aber naja jedem das seine.


Nicht eingeschnappt sein, wir diskutieren und spekulieren doch nur. 



> Meine Idee kostet halt *20 € *mehr und hat lediglich den Nachteil von irgendwelchen paar hundert Mhz (die in nächster Zeit keine sichtbare Rolle spielen wird)
> während OC ein *deutlich teurer *und *fummliger* Spaß ist.


Deutlich teurer ist daran gar nichts erst mal, solange man NICHT übertaktet. Und auch danach hast du vielleicht einen 50 Watt höheren Stromverbrauch, weniger als eine Glühbirne. Das nenne ich nicht DEUTLICH teurer.... 
Ein paar hundert Mhz ist übrigens untertrieben. Ein auf 4.3 Ghz übertakteter i5 hat nominell 1 Ghz mehr als ein Xeon 1230v3....



> Das ist unsere aktuelle Gegenüberstellung.


Ist ja auch legitim. HT und OC können beide ihre Vorteile ausspielen, je nachdem wie das jeweilige Spiel programmiert ist. So einfach ist das einfach nicht vorauszusagen. Während in Crysis 3 HT scheinbar Vorteile bringt, bringt es in BF4 z.B. absolut gar nichts.

Letztlich muss jeder das kaufen, was ihm persönlich mehr Erfolg versprechend ist und auch welche Art von Spiele man zocken will. Falsch macht man mit beiden Chips nichts, ist also eine Luxusfrage. 

Ich persönlich schaue mir auch noch die weiteren Entwicklungen und Preise an, bevor ich mich persönlich festlege, was mein nächster Chip werden soll....


----------



## LordCrash (14. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das is aber jetzt ein kleines Eigentor, denn: die Benches in Deinem Link sind gerade was das Thema Grafikkarte angeht eher praxisfern. Die sind für 1280x768 und ohne AA/AF, d.h. in nem Modus, in dem die Grafikkarte kaum eine Rolle spielt. Die +20FPS könnten, nein: WERDEN in 1920x1080 mit einer typischen Gamerkarte, wie sie jemand nun Mal sicher besitzt, der zwischen zwei 200€-CPUs schwankt und nicht einfach das Geld für nen Core i7-k raushaut, deutlich kleiner ausfallen
> 
> Und das soll kein Argument GEGEN den Xeon sein, aber wenn ein Spiel bei 1280x768 ohne AA/AF vom HT stark profitiert, kann das bei FullHD und mit AA/AF schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


 Eben. Diese ganzen "technischen " CPU Benchmarks werden immer mit der besten erhältlichen GPU (erst Titan, jetzt aktuell R9 290X) bei relativ schwacher grafischer Belastung gemacht. Da können schon viele Unterschiede zu Tage treten, die bei Benutzung einer Mittelklasse GPU samt hoher Auflösung und vielen Details und AA/AF absolut nicht zum Tragen kommen, weil die CPU locker 50 FPS liefern könnte, aber die GPU schon bei 30 FPS einknickt.... 

CPU ist bisher immer noch ziemlich irrelevant bei vielen Spielen (vier Kerne vorausgesetzt). Die einzige Ausnahme sind hier praktisch Strategiespiele, die auch CPUs richtig fordern können.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das is aber jetzt ein kleines Eigentor, denn: die Benches in Deinem Link sind gerade was das Thema Grafikkarte angeht eher praxisfern. Die sind für 1280x768 und ohne AA/AF, d.h. in nem Modus, in dem die Grafikkarte kaum eine Rolle spielt. Die +20FPS könnten, nein: WERDEN in 1920x1080 mit einer typischen Gamerkarte, wie sie jemand nun Mal sicher besitzt, der zwischen zwei 200€-CPUs schwankt und nicht einfach das Geld für nen Core i7-k raushaut, deutlich kleiner ausfallen
> 
> Und das soll kein Argument GEGEN den Xeon sein, aber wenn ein Spiel bei 1280x768 ohne AA/AF vom HT stark profitiert, kann das bei FullHD und mit AA/AF schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


 
Mir gehts in erster Linie darum dass HT überhaupt endlich mal Resultate zeigt 

Denn früher war das sogar eher die Bremse und zum ersten mal sieht man +20fps durch besseren Multi-Core Support.
i5 oc vs Xeon nehmen sich aktuell nicht viel, aber für ein OC System muss man ordentlich draufzahlen obwohl es
momentan nicht benötigt wird. Und wenn es benötigt wird vergehen vielleicht 2 Jahre wo wiederrum HT sinnvollen Support
bekommen könnte.

Es geht meistens immer darum dass man das beste fürs Geld bekommt und wenn man nen i5 richtig OCen möchte
gehen nunmal hunderte von € dahin. Preis/Leistung stimmt hier überhaupt nicht da wirst du mir zustimmen.

Aber wenn man sich aktuell nen Rechner zusammenbaut sollte man aufjedenfall HT im Auge behalten weil es viel Potential
besitzt und vielleicht immer mehr genutzt werden kann.

Wie du eben in einem vorherigen Beitrag geschrieben hast könnte HT auf lange Sicht besser rauskommen und aktuell nur 20 € mehr kosten. (Von Spiel zu Spiel anders natürlich und hängt vom Support ab)

Klar wird selbst ein @Stock 4570 / 4670 völlig ausreichen aber wenn man (worst Case) in einigen zukünftigen Spielen
locker mal so 20 fps (siehe Crysis 3) zaubern kann dann haben sich die 20 € aktuell doch sehr gelohnt.

Ein i5 OC wird mMn genau so einsacken wie es i5 @ Stock machen wird (wenn die Zeit kommen wird)

Mir ist es wichtig auf eine Technik zu setzen die vielleicht am Ende (ohne Risiko) einfach noch nen ordentlichen Boost bekommt
um das ein oder andere Jahr zusätzlich überbrücken zu können -> Siehe Dual vs Quad Core.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ähm, du hast dir das aber schon durchgelesen? Da steht nämlich drin, dass nur Gras/Vegetation so gut parallelisiert wurde, dass es auf HT/SMT besser läuft. Das trifft eben gerade auf die Testszene zu. Allerings wurden da nur ältere Modelle und keine Haswell getestet. Darauf gebe ich nicht viel. Zumal die Titan nicht gerade ein Standardmodell ist...



Es geht darum dass diese Technik aus dem nichts einfach mal so mehr FPS abliefert obwohl das früher nicht der Fall war.
Stell dir doch einige Spiele vor wo bestimmte Levelabschnitte von dieser Technik zusätzlich profitieren können 
20 € für 20 fps mehr ist ein guter Deal wie ich finde. Und das ohne Risiko etc.

Titan wurde hergenommen damit die GPU sich nicht all zu doll einmischt damit der CPU Unterschied
festgestellt werden kann.



> Quatsch, natürlich tun sie das, in etwa dem gleichen Rahmen in dem dein gelobtes HT Mehrleistung bietet, WENN es denn richtig unterstützt wird...


irgendwelche 300 mhz werden dir keine 10 fps geben 



> Ein OC-System hat keine Nachteile außer einen höheren Stromverbrauch, wenn man es richtig macht.Ob HT was bringt und wie viel es pro Spiel bring, wird nur die Zeit zeigen. Wovon du persönlich ausgehst, ist eine ganz andere Geschichte (ja genau, Spelulation)...


Ein OC-System muss man sich erstmal leisten können.
Man muss erstmal ein gewisses Know-How haben um einen praktischen Nutzen dadurch zu haben.
Ein OC-System frisst deutlich mehr Strom

Es geht um Preis/Leistung und 20 € Aufpreis für HT steht in keinem Vergleich zum deutlich teurerem OC System.



> So ein Unsinn....


Weil das so ist. Wie viel % mehr FPS hast du denn mit deinem OC?
Wie viel hast du dafür ausgegeben?

Aktuelle i5s werden (mit oder ohne OC) dich beieinander liegen weil die Technik ein und dieselbe ist.
Außer es betreibt jemand wirklich extremes OC und kennt sich dementsprechend sehr gut aus - wohl kleinste Gruppe unter den Gamern



> Wenn deinem Xeon die Luft ausgeht, nutzt HT auch nichts. Was soll also die Aussage???


Durch die HT Technologie kann man eben noch einige FPS rauskitzeln und den i5 abhängen.



> Warum ist er dann langsamer als ein i7 4770? Warum willst du das nicht verstehen?
> 
> Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test - ComputerBase


Im Durchschnitt ist er seine 3~ % langsamer ... wow . du hast mich ertappt 
Diesen Test kenne ich und da steht es deutlich sogar für dich drin wie sinnvoll diese CPU im Gegensatz zu einem i5 4670 ist.




> Na und? Ich bezahle gerne ein paar Euro mehr für mehr Features und Anschlüsse. Zumal 130€ auch noch sehr günstig sind, da gibts noch viel teurere Mainboards.....


Hier gehts um € für Spieleleistung und nicht deine persönliche Extra-Wünsche etc.




> Sorry, aber dsa wurde auch mit einer Titan gemessen. Bei einer Mittelklassegrafikkarte spielt die CPU auf diesem Niveau nur eine untergeordnete Rolle in 90% aller Spiele....


Sag mal verstehst du es nicht? Hör doch auf dich quer zu stellen Crash... 
Es wurde die bestmögliche GPU genommen damit kein Flaschenhals entsteht.
Die Grafikkarte ist nunmal der größte Flaschenhals und nicht die CPU.
Um die CPU Werte so korrekt wie möglich auszuwerten musste man eine überdimensionierte GPU auswählen.



> Muss erst mal genutzt werden. Einen höcheren Takt kann ein Spiel IMMER nutzen, wenn es mehr CPU Leistung braucht. HT kann es nur nutzen, wenn es extra dafür programmiert/optimiert wurde. Der größere Cache ist sicherlich ein Vorteil, allerdings hat sich das in Spielen bisher so gut wie fast nie bemerkbar gemacht. Bei Anwendungen hingegen hat der Xeon dank HT und größerem Cache hingegen klar die Nase vorn...


Genau darum gehts mir aber hier - nämlich um eine zukünftige Investition und später sich nicht sagen zu müssen
" Mist hätte ich die 20 € früher investiert " 



> Deutlich teurer ist daran gar nichts erst mal, solange man NICHT übertaktet. Und auch danach hast du vielleicht einen 50 Watt höheren Stromverbrauch, weniger als eine Glühbirne. Das nenne ich nicht DEUTLICH teurer....
> Ein paar hundert Mhz ist übrigens untertrieben. Ein auf 4.3 Ghz übertakteter i5 hat nominell 1 Ghz mehr als ein Xeon 1230v3....


Und was bringt dir das Ingame?

Wie viel Geld muss man aufgeben um über 1 GHZ übertakten zu können und trotzdem alles stabil, kühl und leise läuft?
Gib mir ein Beispiel und wir reden hier weiter.



> Ist ja auch legitim. HT und OC können beide ihre Vorteile ausspielen, je nachdem wie das jeweilige Spiel programmiert ist. So einfach ist das einfach nicht vorauszusagen. Während in Crysis 3 HT scheinbar Vorteile bringt, bringt es in BF4 z.B. absolut gar nichts.


Battlefield 4 Beta-Test: Prozessor-Benchmarks und Skalierung von 1 bis 8 Threads

Es tut sich langsam was 



> Ich persönlich schaue mir auch noch die weiteren Entwicklungen und Preise an, bevor ich mich persönlich festlege, was mein nächster Chip werden soll....


Glaub mir ich bin jemand der nen i7 für Gamer niemals empfehlen würde und ich hatte immer einen i5 4570 im Visier 
Bis ich auf Xeon 1230v3 gestoßen bin.. Und ich glaube dass sowas wie SMT / HT sinnvoller ist da der Trend, mMn,
100%ig Richtung Multi-Core-Entwicklung gehen wird.

OC hat durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung versteh mich nicht falsch.. Der der finanzielle Aufwand und das Ergebnis
ist alles andere als umwerfend und gehört wirklich zur Enthusiasten Gruppe


----------



## LordCrash (14. November 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es geht darum dass diese Technik aus dem nichts einfach mal so mehr FPS abliefert obwohl das früher nicht der Fall war.
> Stell dir doch einige Spiele vor wo bestimmte Levelabschnitte von dieser Technik zusätzlich profitieren können
> 20 € für 20 fps mehr ist ein guter Deal wie ich finde. Und das ohne Risiko etc.
> 
> ...


Du bekommst in der Realität aber keine 20 FPS mehr, weil sich dort deine GPU sehr wohl einmischt. Wie gesagt, das ist ein absolut theoretischer Benchmark, der mit der Praxis nicht viel am Hut hat. Diese theoretischen 70 statt 50 FPS werden dir nichts bringen, wenn deine GPU bei 30 FPS schlapp macht. Wenn du natürlich zu dieser CPU auch noch eine 290X oder eine 780 TI kaufst, dann mag es wirkliche Mehrleistung bringen. Aber das ist hier nicht der Fall.... 



> irgendwelche 300 mhz werden dir keine 10 fps geben


Ich habe nirgendwo von 300 Mhz gesprochen. Ich sprach von 800 Mhz - 1 Ghz, das ist so der übliche Übertaktungsbereich...



> Ein OC-System muss man sich erstmal leisten können.
> Man muss erstmal ein gewisses Know-How haben um einen praktischen Nutzen dadurch zu haben.
> Ein OC-System frisst deutlich mehr Strom


Warum soll man sich ein OC System erst mal leisten können? Know How kann man sich innerhalb von 15 Minuten im Internet aneignen, wenn man nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist und wenn man ein gutes Mainboard hat. Einen guten CPU Lüfter halte ich eh für Pflicht. Einzig das Mainboard kostet bei der Investitionssumme vlt. 50€ mehr, aber auch nur, wenn man sonst das Günstigste genommen hätte....



> Es geht um Preis/Leistung und 20 € Aufpreis für HT steht in keinem Vergleich zum deutlich teurerem OC System.


Teurer ist nur der höhere Stromverbrauch auf Dauer, aber auch nur dann, wenn man immer am Limit spielt. Im Leerlauf verbraucht ein OC System auch nur unwesentlich mehr Strom als ein normales System. Und selbst dann bewegt sich der höhere Stromverbauch im Bereich einer Glühbirne. Davon wird bei 2-3 Stunden Gaming am Tag jetzt keiner arm....



> Weil das so ist. Wie viel % mehr FPS hast du denn mit deinem OC?
> Wie viel hast du dafür ausgegeben?


Keine Ahnung, ist schon ewig her, dass ich den übertaktet habe. Die Benchmarks von damals hab ich wahrscheinlich schon entsorgt... 

Allerdings habe ich das eigentlich auch weniger wegen Spielen getan, sondern wegen Video- und Bildbeabeitung. Und da wirkt es gefühlt schon deutlich zügiger....

Ausgegeben habe ich dafür keinen Cent mehr. Mainboard, Gehäuse und CPU-Kühler hatte ich vorher schon für die Stock- CPU....



> Aktuelle i5s werden (mit oder ohne OC) dich beieinander liegen weil die Technik ein und dieselbe ist.
> Außer es betreibt jemand wirklich extremes OC und kennt sich dementsprechend sehr gut aus - wohl kleinste Gruppe unter den Gamern


Hier zur These, dass Übertakten per se nichts bringt (theoretisch):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Durch die HT Technologie kann man eben noch einige FPS rauskitzeln und den i5 abhängen.


Möglich ist das durchaus und es wird auch einige Spiele geben, in denen das sicherlich der Fall ist. Aber bei anderen Spielen ist der i5 OC dank schnellerem Takt im Vorteil, wegen HT eben nicht genutzt wird,



> Im Durchschnitt ist er seine 3~ % langsamer ... wow . du hast mich ertappt
> Diesen Test kenne ich und da steht es deutlich sogar für dich drin wie sinnvoll diese CPU im Gegensatz zu einem i5 4670 ist.


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Denn da wird der Xeon nicht mit einem übertakteten i5 verglichen. Dass der Xeon in Andwendungen vorne liegt, darüber besteht doch gar kein Zweifel. Auch bei Spielen liegt er teilweise 5% vorne, aber eben nur gegen einen Stock i5 verglichen... 



> Hier gehts um € für Spieleleistung und nicht deine persönliche Extra-Wünsche etc.


Und ich dachte es geht um eine seriöse Kaufberatung. Sind jetzt Dinge wie Anschlüsse plötzlich generell nicht mehr wichtig, nur weil sie dir nicht wichtig sind???



> Sag mal verstehst du es nicht? Hör doch auf dich quer zu stellen Crash...
> Es wurde die bestmögliche GPU genommen damit kein Flaschenhals entsteht.
> Die Grafikkarte ist nunmal der größte Flaschenhals und nicht die CPU.
> Um die CPU Werte so korrekt wie möglich auszuwerten musste man eine überdimensionierte GPU auswählen.


Ähm, das sind doch mein Worte, du Held. Daher ist ja auch der Unterschied der beiden CPUs gegen 0, wenn die GPU beschränkt. Daher ist auch dein "HT kann in C3 20 FPS mehr" absolut nichts wert, weil eben kein Mensch mit einer Titan auf 720p und ohne AA/AF spielt, nur damit seine CPU 20 FPS mehr liefern kann.... 



> Genau darum gehts mir aber hier - nämlich um eine zukünftige Investition und später sich nicht sagen zu müssen
> " Mist hätte ich die 20 € früher investiert "


Möglich ist das. Sicher ist es nicht. Ich denke eher, dass man mit beiden CPUs zufrieden ist, wenn es nur um Spiele geht und die GPU keine 500€ kostet.... 



> Und was bringt dir das Ingame?


Benchmarks zum OC Potenzial siehe oben. Das Potenzial ist theoretisch ähnlich hoch wie bei HT....



> Wie viel Geld muss man aufgeben um über 1 GHZ übertakten zu können und trotzdem alles stabil, kühl und leise läuft?
> Gib mir ein Beispiel und wir reden hier weiter.


Antwort siehe oben: 0€



> Battlefield 4 Beta-Test: Prozessor-Benchmarks und Skalierung von 1 bis 8 Threads
> 
> Es tut sich langsam was


Bei BF4 bringt eine schnelle CPU praktisch überhaupt keinen Mehrwert.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Glaub mir ich bin jemand der nen i7 für Gamer niemals empfehlen würde und ich hatte immer einen i5 4570 im Visier
> Bis ich auf Xeon 1230v3 gestoßen bin.. Und ich glaube dass sowas wie SMT / HT sinnvoller ist da der Trend, mMn,
> 100%ig Richtung Multi-Core-Entwicklung gehen wird.
> 
> ...


Ich widerspreche dir da ja auch gar nicht vehement, ich will nur die andere Seite darlegen. Für mich als jemanden, der viel mit Video- und Bildbearbeitungssoftware arbeitet, ist ein Xeon eh interessant. Allerdings ist es durchaus möglich, dass man auch mit dem i5 Vorteile haben kann, wenn man OC nicht abgeneigt ist. Ein gutes Mainboard und einen guten CPU Kühler in einem guten Gehäuse empfehle ich sowieso, OC hin oder her. Ich bin nämlich keiner, der bei sowas 50 oder 100€ spart, nur um sich später aufzuregen, dass der PC zu laut ist oder die Anschlüsse fehlen. Und wenn das alles passt, steht auch OC nichts im Wege. Hat man kein Interesse an OC, dann ist der Xeon wahrscheinlich in der Tat die bessere Wahl.
Beide Prozessoren können ihr Potenzial nicht abrufen, wenn die GPU vorher einbricht, was bei fast allen modernen Spielen der Fall ist. Ein Company of Heroes 2 oder ein BF4 auf Ultra samt hoher Auflösung z.B. bringt sogar eine Titan oder eine R9 290X in die Knie, bevor die CPU überhaupt großartig relevant wird. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass sich auch bei Next-Gen Spielen daran erst mal nicht viel ändern wird, weshalb die ganze CPU Diskussion eh eher theoretischer Natur ist.

Ich persönlich sehe in HT auch Potenzial, allerdings auch eher anwendungsbezogen oder im absoluten High-End Segment. Im Mittelklassesegment wird man davon effektiv nicht viel merken, so zumindest meine Einschätzung.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Du bekommst in der Realität aber keine 20 FPS mehr, weil sich dort deine GPU sehr wohl einmischt. Wie gesagt, das ist ein absolut theoretischer Benchmark, der mit der Praxis nicht viel am Hut hat. Diese theoretischen 70 statt 50 FPS werden dir nichts bringen, wenn deine GPU bei 30 FPS schlapp macht. Wenn du natürlich zu dieser CPU auch noch eine 290X oder eine 780 TI kaufst, dann mag es wirkliche Mehrleistung bringen. Aber das ist hier nicht der Fall....


Wie oft soll ich hier noch schreiben dass es mir lediglich um die Tatsache geht dass
endlich solche Features auch bei Spielen für mehr Leistung sorgen *kann*? 

Was früher nicht der fall war und nun endlich (egal ob extra Demo oder nicht) für Mehrleistung sorgen *kann*.




> Ich habe nirgendwo von 300 Mhz gesprochen. Ich sprach von 800 Mhz - 1 Ghz, das ist so der übliche Übertaktungsbereich...


Du hast von dem TurboTakt gesprochen und der liegt nunmal bei 3.7 ghz. Mehr wirst du bei einem Xeon nicht schaffen.




> Warum soll man sich ein OC System erst mal leisten können? Know How kann man sich innerhalb von 15 Minuten im Internet aneignen, wenn man nicht auf den Kopf gefallen ist und wenn man ein gutes Mainboard hat. Einen guten CPU Lüfter halte ich eh für Pflicht. Einzig das Mainboard kostet bei der Investitionssumme vlt. 50€ mehr, aber auch nur, wenn man sonst das Günstigste genommen hätte....


 Weil nunmal solche extras um einiges an Euros mehr kostet. Selbst wenn es nur 100 € sind - so sind es 100 € mehr.
Nur weil man ein Gamer ist heißt es nicht dass man für jede kleine Fps Steigerung so viel Geld bezahlen muss.

Es gilt > Best Bang for the Buck <



> Teurer ist nur der höhere Stromverbrauch auf Dauer, aber auch nur dann, wenn man immer am Limit spielt. Im Leerlauf verbraucht ein OC System auch nur unwesentlich mehr Strom als ein normales System. Und selbst dann bewegt sich der höhere Stromverbauch im Bereich einer Glühbirne. Davon wird bei 2-3 Stunden Gaming am Tag jetzt keiner arm....


Aber braucht man sowas? Mir gehts einfach ums Prinzip dass man für etwas Geld bezahlt (OC) was
nicht nötig ist *aber *zusätzliche Faktoren wie Lautstärke, Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilität belastet.



> Allerdings habe ich das eigentlich auch weniger wegen Spielen getan, sondern wegen Video- und Bildbeabeitung. Und da wirkt es gefühlt schon deutlich zügiger....


Gefühlt ist aber kein Benchmark 



> Hier zur These, dass Übertakten per se nichts bringt (theoretisch):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preis Leistungstechnisch bringt es wirklich sehr wenig fürs Geld
weil man für ein OC System (wie man es an deinen beiden Beispielen sieht) 
ebenfalls High End GPUs benötigt damit die übertakteten CPUs mehr Spielraum bekommen.

Wenn noch High End GPUs ins Spiel kommen dann kostet so ein System locker + 300 €  mehr und bietet 
aber dafür keine 10 FPS Mehrleistung.



> Möglich ist das durchaus und es wird auch einige Spiele geben, in denen das sicherlich der Fall ist. Aber bei anderen Spielen ist der i5 OC dank schnellerem Takt im Vorteil, wegen HT eben nicht genutzt wird,


Siehe oben.




> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Denn da wird der Xeon nicht mit einem übertakteten i5 verglichen. Dass der Xeon in Andwendungen vorne liegt, darüber besteht doch gar kein Zweifel. Auch bei Spielen liegt er teilweise 5% vorne, aber eben nur gegen einen Stock i5 verglichen...


Siehe oben




> Und ich dachte es geht um eine seriöse Kaufberatung. Sind jetzt Dinge wie Anschlüsse plötzlich generell nicht mehr wichtig, nur weil sie dir nicht wichtig sind???


Hab ich doch gesagt dass Mainboards bis 90 € alle Anschlüsse bieten die man für einen Rechner braucht.
Klar wenn jemand Drölf Festplatten, mit Drölf Steckplätzen braucht der muss ab 100 € aufwärts schauen..
Das ist wiederrum ein Sonderwunsch und kostet logischerweise mehr.




> Ähm, das sind doch mein Worte, du Held. Daher ist ja auch der Unterschied der beiden CPUs gegen 0, wenn die GPU beschränkt. Daher ist auch dein "HT kann in C3 20 FPS mehr" absolut nichts wert, weil eben kein Mensch mit einer Titan auf 720p und ohne AA/AF spielt, nur damit seine CPU 20 FPS mehr liefern kann....


Siehe ganz oben... 
Mir gehts nur darum dass endlich Multi-Core Rendering besser unterstützt wird und dieser Trend die nächsten 5 Jahre 100%ig
noch weiter verbessert wird. 
Ich sage nicht dass man mit HT durchgehend 20 FPS mehr haben wird. Nein.
Ich sage lediglich dass so eine Technologie seine 20 € durchaus wert sind weil die Zeiten von
brachialer Erweiterung der Rohleistung einfach vorbei ist.

Heute ist die Technik viel wichtiger als Erhöhung der Taktrate etc.



> Bei BF4 bringt eine schnelle CPU praktisch überhaupt keinen Mehrwert....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du suchst die falschen Benchmarks heraus weil sie nicht auf die CPU fixiert sind.

Battlefield 4 Beta-Test: Prozessor-Benchmarks und Skalierung von 1 bis 8 Threads

Da siehst du die Ergebnisse.
Noch mal. Dass all diese Ergebnisse nicht 1 zu 1 auf die Praxis (aktuell) übertragen werden können (Zum Zocken)
ist logisch.. aber ich kann mich immer wieder nur wiederholen bei dir. Mir ist es wichtig zu sehen
welcher Trend sich momentan einschlägt und ob sich die 20 € für HT in den nächsten Jahren auszahlen werden.



> Ich persönlich sehe in HT auch Potenzial, allerdings auch eher anwendungsbezogen oder im absoluten High-End Segment. Im Mittelklassesegment wird man davon effektiv nicht viel merken, so zumindest meine Einschätzung.


Anwendungen profitieren wirklich super davon da sind wir uns vollkommen einig 
Ob wir wirklich in der Praxis effektive Leistungssteigerung sehen werden ist Zukunftsmusik da gebe ich dir völlig recht...
.. Aber wie man sieht ist es möglich solche Tunings auf die Beine zu stellen.

Dass man permanent mehr davon profitieren wird glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht - aber
ich kann mir einen ordentlichen Leistungsschub in gewissen Situationen vorstellen z.b. Physik und wie in Crysis 3 bei Vegetation.

Ich kann halt hier wirklich nur von mir sprechen weil ich mir keinerlei Gedanken um OC machen möchte und lieber
20 € in so ein Feature investiere welches vielleicht nützlich sein könnte.
Die eigentliche CPU wird die nächsten Jahre keine Probleme machen 
Weder Xeon, i5 4570 / 4670 (k) noch 3570 / 3670.

Selbst mein aktueller Q6600 läuft noch super und der war damals nicht neu als ich ihn gekauft habe 

Auch ist klar dass wir kleinlich sind und über eine Mehrleistung reden die wohl die wenigsten machen


----------



## EngelEngelchen (22. November 2013)

Ich habe beispielsweise gar nicht vor je irgendetwas zu übertakten. Also wäre "kann man übertakten" kein Kaufgrund für mich


----------

